# Fav Baddie



## Kementari (Oct 5, 2001)

They are all miserable, but which do you think is the worst... or just your favourtie


----------



## Merlin (Oct 5, 2001)

Lord of the Nazgul, no question about it  They are just so mysterious, and loyal, that I still have to admire them. The fact that they are "Men" also makes it more intriguing (SP?) Can't write today mu-s-t sl-e-e........zzZZ ZzzZ

I like Gollum as a character but I don't feel he was that "bad".


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 5, 2001)

It's so hard to say.....I pitied Gollum the most. The Lord of the Nazgul frightened me the most. BIll Ferny was asking to be slapped. But I think I'll have to say Sharkey-- he made me the most angry, and sad at what had become of the Shire.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 5, 2001)

I liked Gollum because it was interesting to watch (when you say watch, it's pronounced "read") Slinker v. Stinker...


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 5, 2001)

I am hurt. Why am I not on there? Can you not tell by my sig. who I think is the cruelest. Gollum was not bad, just poor and miserable.


----------



## Macarion (Oct 5, 2001)

Yeah, Gollum wasn't bad, just a few hobbits short of a hole.

--Macarion


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 6, 2001)

I would have voted for Sauron, he is the epitome of evil in all forms... Ah well, the LotN (Lord of the Nazgul) is next in line; he's so arrogant, evil, nasty and pitiless. grrrr


----------



## Chippy (Oct 6, 2001)

i choose bill ferny so he didn't have to feel lonely up there with all the bad dudes and no one thinking he was bad..cause he tried so hard i just had to put a vote on him so he'll feel better


----------



## Kementari (Oct 6, 2001)

Lol, Chippy.

I should make a Fav Dark Lord Poll: Sauron, Dengen, or Morgoth....


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 6, 2001)

Yes, go ahead. We all know who the winner will be


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 6, 2001)

the lord of the Nazgul was sweet. gollum had some good in him.(I just said that somethings definently wrong)


----------



## Chippy (Oct 7, 2001)

lol!!!! 

i guess we do know who the winner would be


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 7, 2001)

LOL, whatz it like in Australia?


----------



## Chippy (Oct 8, 2001)

umm...well it is going to summer here well it is spring but some days it feels like summer with the temperature at 30 degrees on some days..but an average of 24 degrees...

and i think australia is good...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 9, 2001)

Celcius or Farhenhite(sp?)


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 9, 2001)

T, I'm pretty sure it's celsius.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 9, 2001)

I was leaning toward celcius(sp)too.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 9, 2001)

Ok, yeah. Um, how is it that about six posts are all filled with new responses in less then five minutes?!?!?!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 9, 2001)

LOL!the intersting one is fave dark lord.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 9, 2001)

Yeah. it makes for a great soap opera doesn't it!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 9, 2001)

such a good one.


----------



## Andral (Oct 14, 2001)

My favorite badguy is by far Gollum. He is such a complex and fascinating character. He is funny, scary, sad, and happy. He really redeems himself in the end, don't you think?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 14, 2001)

He does!
(yum, finger)


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 14, 2001)

I just ended up feeling very sorry for him. He really is pitiful.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 14, 2001)

i did to, after the reading of shelobs lair chapter wore off i felt sorry.I mean he bit off a finger for that stupid ring!(u know whatz scary he probably liked how it tasted!)


----------



## Aerin (Oct 16, 2001)

I never liked Gollum. To me he was a demon in the shape of a shrunken Hobbit. When he bit off Frodo's finger in the end, I was almost glad that Gollum was gone. I don't think he redeemed himself ever, even though he ended up destroying the Ring. It was his greed that drove him to grab for the Ring, and he lost his life to it.


----------



## LOTRF (Oct 16, 2001)

gollun was very pittiful......lurtz? dose any one know about him?
the best bad guy was the Lord of the Nazgul He was scarry. 
Sharky made me really made at the end of the RoTK.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 16, 2001)

Lurtz isn't in the book. He's an invention of PJ for the movie. He's supposed to be the orc that kills Boromir.


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 17, 2001)

I was wondering why I didn't recognize that name... I was avoiding saying anything for fear of sounding like an idiot.


----------



## Chippy (Oct 17, 2001)

sorry it is celsius...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 17, 2001)

aerin you might like my gollum poem! I despise that worthless demon
I despise him i tell you!


----------



## Chippy (Oct 19, 2001)

Same Greymantle ..


----------



## Aerin (Oct 20, 2001)

I like antagonists who have a complex character, instead of being cardboard cutouts. When there is more than just greed driving a character the story line can becoming interesting.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Oct 31, 2001)

i think balrog is because he took gandalf down with him 
and that totally changed the story, how was frodo going to get to mount doom


----------



## Khamul (Feb 14, 2002)

I have always hated the Dark Riders


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 12, 2003)

I would go with the Witch-King, I mean he is the embodiement of fear, a tall dark shape with an incredibly cruel voice and with no face to look at. The worst of it its that he is not a maia or a vala he is human. Gothmog the Balrog is another good choice, being lord of the most terrible servants of the Dark Lord means that your name is enough to strike fear in the hearts of your friends and foes alike. Also being High Captain of Angband means that you are a good warrior and excellent strategist.


----------

